
The Vegetarians Who Turned into Butchers - mcrwfrd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/06/dining/butchers-meat-vegetarian-vegan.html
======
aiscapehumanity
The only ones 'turning conventional meat industry on its head' are going to be
researchers in private R&D turning up synthetic meat products from animal
cultures or plant cultures. This article is silly, imo it reminds me of the
hipster side of vegetarianism/veganism rather than the philosophical side;
Convictions are a convenient aesthetic. Besides in the case of free-range,
well that's out the window even faster because of climate change.

~~~
artfucker1996
> researchers in private R&D

this or insect farmers. otherwise i agree, these "ethical butchers" are a joke
in regard to the ethical morale behind vegeterians/vegans. i'm not saying you
can only be a veggie/vegan if you love animals but please don't use this topic
to advertise yourself.

